# Goodbye Dusty



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm sorry you had to say goodbye. But it sounds like the timing was perfect. What a lucky pup to have found you. I hope you have lots of photos to pour over and happy memories to keep you going forward.

Margaret


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. You took Dusty from that shelter and gave him the love and life he so deserved. In return he too gave you love, devotion and so much more. He is gone from this world but he will never be gone from your thoughts or your heart.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i, too, am so sorry -- obvious there was a lot of love there


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dusty. I am sure he is at The Bridge with all our golden family members waiting for you.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P sweet boy


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My heart goes out to you, in your loss of Dusty. I am so sorry. It was so wonderful to read the love you both shared....what a lucky guy he was, to be so completely loved. You are in my prayers....rest in peace sweet Dusty.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear of Dusty's passing--he sounds like he was such a wonderful dog! May you find peace in your memories of him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My deepest condolences, Dusty will sit on your shoulder and watch out over you daily.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like your last evening filled your heart in more ways than one, a good thing for memories. I'm so sorry your Dusty lost the battle, but he's snuggled in your heart, right where he should be. And yes, the silence is deafening when their physical bodies have left.....I'm sorry.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. hugs


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry your beloved Dusty had to say goodbye. These pups leave such a void in our hearts when they leave, but a part of them will always be with us. Godspeed, dear Dusty.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss...clearly a well-loved dog....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice to think of a fine old golden in the midst of a loving circle like that. I am so very sorry for your loss of Dusty.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So Sorry
Dusty Will Be Forever Grateful For Your Love


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

My deepest sympathy. I hope that your treasured memories bring the same comfort Dusty brought you.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Godspeed Dusty...sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved boy


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

It was nice to hear that story. Thanks for sharing it.Sorry that you lost Dusty


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of Dusty, RIP sweet boy!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

My deepest sympathy for the loss of your beloved Dusty. He is playing and running through meadows at the bridge...I told my Cody to be his guide for Dusty. He was lucky to have a mom like you. I hope you'll find peace in memories of him.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Dusty.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free sweet Dusty. I am so sorry you lost him but I hope you will remember the happy times and not the last day. He sounds like he was a wonderful loving guy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Am So Sorry. I Lost My 12 1/2 Year Ols Irish Setter To Bon Cancer On July 9, L997. I Know What Wou Went Thru. We Had Him Exactly 10 Weeks To The After Diagnosis And Made The Most Of Those Weeksw Before We Had To Let Him Go.*


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry about Dusty. He is now with all of our precious goldens at the Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad to read that you have lost your precious boy - it is always hard and hurts like hell, no matter what their age or state of health.

Run free from pain and sleep softly Dusty


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.

Godspeed sweet angel Dusty............


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

These posts always brings tears to my eyes. We all know how painful it is to loose a loved one. my thoughts are with you!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Dusty. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

